# Utility Outlet Wiring



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

We would run as many circuits for the receptacles as the engineer/designer of the fit up for the space requested.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

many people would do it the way you described


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

doesn't New Zealand run tubing for everything(no cable for building wiring power even residential)? i would have 220 and 110 on different circuits. and depending on the expected use and quantity of receptacles maybe break it up into more circuits. i would also use gfci breakers


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Paulusgnome said:


> Would you wire up a chain of outlets with 2 hots, a neutral and ground in 12ga, breaker at 20A, and then be able to install a mix of 110V and 220V 20A receptacles down the line, picking off whichever conductors was needed at each and capping off the others?
> 
> Or do you have to keep the two types of receptacles on separate circuits


 @Paulusgnome - Keep in mind that in the US there are not very many circuits that have 220V receptacles, what there is tends to be dedicated circuits.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

hd13 said:


> many people would do it the way you described




 Not many that I have ever seen.

Other than lighting there isn't much power required in a winery, most of the plant tends to be storage of one type or another.

Even in breweries the majority of electrical receptacles are just convenience outlets in most areas as the equipment tends to be dedicated circuitry.


----------



## Paulusgnome (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the help Gents.
My question was prompted by an installation that I was helping to troubleshoot last week where they had done something similar to what I described above, but with a 3-phase circuit: the circuit was daisy-chained down the side wall of the warehouse, with a mix if single-phase and 3-phase outlets installed down the line. The single-phase outlets are set up to plug in heated IBCs full of butter and the like, with a couple of 3-phase outlets for charging the forklifts. All quite legal and to code here. 
It was explained to me that this setup allowed for the flexible re-configuration of any of the outlets without needing to run any new cables.
The thought occurred to me that US electricians might do the same thing, for versatility, with either a 3-phase circuit or indeed a 240V circuit, hence my question.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Paulusgnome said:


> I write to ask about how you would wire up a chain of utility receptacles in, say, a warehouse or workshop. I'm actually thinking about a winery in particular fwiw.
> I know this might seem trivial, but we do things differently down here in NZ and I have never had the chance to visit the US and see this for myself.
> Would you wire up a chain of outlets with 2 hots, a neutral and ground in 12ga, breaker at 20A, and then be able to install a mix of 110V and 220V 20A receptacles down the line, picking off whichever conductors was needed at each and capping off the others?
> Or do you have to keep the two types of receptacles on separate circuits?
> ...


Just keep in your mind most commercal location we can run MWBC ( multi wire branch circuit ) I know it is still done that way in USA but in here in Philippines we can do that but the only quirk with any mwbc reguardless of voltage is make sure you becarefull with netural conductor that is the only quriks. ( common qurik on both single phase split or three phase circuits ) 

that part of circuit you describing it is common on commercal lighting circuits. 

But majorty of USA side the 240 ( even 208 volts ) receptacles are genrally be delacited.

even alot of older resdentails circuits was very common to run in MWBC format but now it pretty much brushed off due the AFCI / GFCI regulations.


----------

